# Rear Drive Shaft



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Changed rear oil seal.When trying to remove rear drive shaft....
Beat it,pryed on it,cussed it,hit it.....no results.
Finally had to cut it to get it out.My advice is,if you replace your rear seal...put never sieze on your shaft.:aargh4:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang man sorry to hear you had so much trouble... I recently pulled mine to check the splines on the shaft because I thought I stripped it out, it came right out.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

When I changed jeff's, I had to stand it up and fill the drive shaft with croil over night. After some prying,hammering,and some foul language it busted loose. So yeah,I know what you mean.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea,luckily Will had one laying around he hooked me up with.


----------

